# Muddy Mud-Puppy



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

We took Geddy to the dog park on the weekend... and it was a mud-hole... but she enjoyed it immensely anyways  

please ignore the fact that I took off my husband head hehe... he doesn't like his pic being taken, and refuses to allow me to post pics with him in them lol.


















You should see my backseat :X
(luckily we have a vinyl seat cover back there)


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Geddy is a sweetie. Apparently she doesn't see the shower approaching as she is mugging for the camera since dad is camera shy. Glad she had a great day in the mud.


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

I so have you beat.....lol

Let me find the pic....lol


----------



## goldenluver (Feb 26, 2007)

What a beauty she is. She sure looks like she had a great time.


----------



## GoldenPaws2 (Dec 8, 2006)

aaaww what an adoreable muddy puppy 

love those mud pic's


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

Now this is a mud pup....


----------



## King (Feb 10, 2007)

Looks like fun........ make room for another one


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

The only thing that is better than being wet ... is being WET & MUDDY! Loved your pics. Thanks for sharing them with us.


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

_I resized the picture, it was huuugeee  _


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

njb...

OH-MY-GOSH     Now you're right!!! That IS one muddy-mud-puppy LOL!!!!!! :

Hope you don't mind... I just had to save it to my desktop...


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

Lego&Jacub said:


> njb...
> 
> OH-MY-GOSH     Now you're right!!! That IS one muddy-mud-puppy LOL!!!!!! :
> 
> Hope you don't mind... I just had to save it to my desktop...


Na I don't mind--she was having a blast!


----------



## MrsMonk (Feb 25, 2007)

njb said:


> Now this is a mud pup....


Trurer words were never spoken! What a pup. Adorable!


----------



## PeggyK (Apr 16, 2005)

The only thing worse than a muddy Golden is one that has been in the pond and is so filthy, BUT also smells to High Heaven!!!!!!


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

NJB...that is one of my favorite pics... That one NEEDS to be in the Calendar somewhere....


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

What a beautiful girl Geddy is-mud or not!! Obviously isn't overly upset about taking a bath!!


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Carsonsdaddy said:


> NJB...that is one of my favorite pics... That one NEEDS to be in the Calendar somewhere....


I think it would make a good March picture......


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

njb said:


> Now this is a mud pup....


Now how come you didn't join in on the fun........How long did that bath take...LOL


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

awwee.....so cute. Poor thing is probably thinking, "was it all worth it?......YES"


----------



## flamingo_sandy (Feb 26, 2007)

*Mary? Your gang in the mud?*

I hope Mary sees this and posts her pics. It's like the mud pup picture x4. You guys will love them!


----------



## Ant (Feb 25, 2007)

Geddy as in named after Geddy Lee? :You_Rock_


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

Charlie06 said:


> Now how come you didn't join in on the fun........How long did that bath take...LOL


Oh I just got out the pressure washer....lol


----------



## VeronicaLovesHerGoldens (May 27, 2005)

NJB - I love that picture!!! I think I would have had a slight meltdown if one of my boys came into the house looking like that!!! Thank God for garden hoses!!


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

Geddy you are just a tad muddy compaired to njb's pup! Now that's a real Mud-Bath! Takes away those puppy wrinkles!!


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

*Hi Tailer's folks*

Glad to see you!!! Thought you'd sneak in? You will like it here!


----------

